# Cyp Reginae



## Dido (Jul 12, 2013)

here some of mine which flowered for me
I have more but did not have time tomake pics 

















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2013)

Very nice, loving the albums.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2013)

Love this species!


----------

